# Over fancy camera mount



## springer (Apr 10, 2021)

So I bought my wife a backup camera for her jeep, came with a license plate mount. The jeep license plate isn't centered so it has to go behind the spare tire, which I said I could do no problem. Why I didn't just pay another $100 for the correct camera is beyond me. ‍

Figured id go fancy just for fun and try out some 3d surfacing. I didn't want to make soft jaws for just the one part which is why I have a couple sketchy work holding in the vise. 

Finished part... I didn't get many pics. I'll get more tomorrow when I put it on.


----------



## mikey (Apr 10, 2021)

We, the collective we on this forum, have to show our wives this post when they ask us ... "What, another machine? What are you going to make with that tool?"


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 10, 2021)

Nowhere close in comparison but yesterday the wife said that her iron had quit and would I please look at it.  On initial inspection, it appeared that the power cable had broken just outside the strain relief due to excessive4 flexing. An easy fix, right?

But the screws which held the end cover on were T10 security fasteners and I didn't have that drive bit.  I did have a standard T10 drive bit so I chucked it in the lathe and chucked a .033" carbide pc drill in the tailstock and drilled a socket to accept the fastener security pin. Once the cover was removed, the repair was trivial. Once again the machine shop comes through.


----------



## springer (Apr 10, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> Nowhere close in comparison but yesterday the wife said that her iron had quit and would I please look at it.  On initial inspection, it appeared that the power cable had broken just outside the strain relief due to excessive4 flexing. An easy fix, right?
> 
> But the screws which held the end cover on were T10 security fasteners and I didn't have that drive bit.  I did have a standard T10 drive bit so I chucked it in the lathe and chucked a .033" carbide pc drill in the tailstock and drilled a socket to accept the fastener security pin. Once the cover was removed, the repair was trivial. Once again the machine shop comes through.


Haha perfect reason to own thousands and thousands of dollars worth of tools. They pay for themselves $15 at a time.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 11, 2021)

looking good!!!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 11, 2021)

I already caught my wife once before,,,,,"Why are you always buying tools". Then later she comes and asks me, can you fix this. "I don't know, let me check if I have the tools?"


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 11, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I already caught my wife once before,,,,,"Why are you always buying tools". Then later she comes and asks me, can you fix this. "I don't know, let me check if I have the tools?"


And if you don't !


----------



## Aukai (Apr 11, 2021)

I got her covered, it's my stuff that is in need of expansion, that may on occasion fix the nozzle on her hair dryer from falling off, and still rotate.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 11, 2021)

Yep, the very first job on my Tormach CNC mill was to make a replacement latch for the broken plastic piece on the wife's fancy tea kettle.  A p4rimary driving force for buy the mill in the first place was for making the cus6tom under cabinet lighting in our new kitchen.

One task which is on the to-do list is to replace the flue pipe on our wood burning furnace which rots out every year or so with a fully welded stainless steel one.  I have the material but I need a plasma torch and tig welder for that. 

Hmm.


----------

